# Weights for 3038e & bracket



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I'd like to order weights for my tractor. There's a front bracket 9"×4"×1/4" that I assume is for weights, but it's only 7" wide inside bolt to bolt. There is a bracket I can order for 10 weights LVB24952, but it's about $500.
Weights from what I see are 42, 70 & 100#.
42's are UC13263 part #.
It seems like I could easily fabricate a bracket (anyone ever made one?). Weights I'm thinking 42's so much easier to handle, especially as I'm getting older.
I think weights are 1.5" thick? So using it as is I could only use 4 weights or 168# which doesn't seem like it would do much.
Rear tires are filled and I most always have something on the back so I can't see a ballast box needed.
My dealer said BLV10443 kit ($193) allows 10 weights to be added, another dealer says that won't work with the FEL though.
Any ideas or advice thanks. I'm hoping not to spend a fortune on it. 
















Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

You do need a weight bracket to hang the weights on. The weight bracket can stay on while loader is on, but the weights will most likely interfere with loader cross beam in frame. You should not need extra weight while loader is on anyway. Weights are very easy to remove and install after the weight bracket is installed. And yes, a weight bracket would be easy to fabricate if you choose.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

If you are talking about this one I just read through the installation instructions and I don't see were you could not install it with the FEL installed......Does not look to me like it sticks out far enough to be a problem........My front guard on my Kioti sticks out farther then this and does not get in the way of my FEL.....


----------

